# The new deck for the roll-in.



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

The jumps are big so the roll-in has to be bigger!
The deck is 8X8 and 15 feet tall. The roll-in will be 2 feet wide and over 30 feet long.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh hell yeah!!!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Where's the elevator?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

looks sick, can't wait to see the whole thing


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

Got a picture of the jump that uses the speed from that monster?


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

RideRMB said:


> Got a picture of the jump that uses the speed from that monster?


OK,


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice shot of the dog taking a crap.

Looks sick.


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Nice shot of the dog taking a crap.
> 
> Looks sick.


Thats Pee! She's a good girl and never poops on or near the trails, that's a :nono:
Oh yea, and she is very healthy!


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

WOW that stuff is huge


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Beastly.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> Thats Pee! She's a good girl and never poops on or near the trails, that's a :nono:
> Oh yea, and she is very healthy!


Yep. Upon a second review, looks like a pee squat.

Those jumps are sick. I like the wooden landing gap section. Gotta be dialed in for that.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice that looks like a lot of fun


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

looks fun


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

schralp'n it.

That's massive. I'm huff'n & puff'n just thinking about climbing that thing run after run! 
...on second thought, ESPECIALLY with droors full of shyte after peering down the run form up top in the first place!! whoa....


and yeah, is that wooden section going to be a big ol' step-up? Man, I bet once you get that one dialed you could throw some sick flow steeze over that.


keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

are those wooden landings?
or just filler to keep the right shape?


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

sh!t those are some nice jumps! i'm too lazy to actually build anything real so my biggest jump is like 2-3 feet tall and a 13 foot gap.... haha

keep up the good work, and post some pics of you seshing those trails once you finish the rollin!


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

The roll-in is done,,,


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

um... thats massive..
haha sick


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

It's a bird, it's a plane.....NVM


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

wow!

i want to see what the finished drop in looks like.


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

The video is up and we are tweeking the line 
It will be flowing by the weekend


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> The video is up and we are tweeking the line
> It will be flowing by the weekend


To me it almost looks like you don't have a steep enough trany on the first landing to get speed for the second one.... but damn those are legit. Props for hitting them and nice bails.


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Are you able to hit them all yet? Post a video when you can.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome that had to take alot of guts!


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Neat setup you got there, never seen a wood 'stepup' (whatever it is) into a set before...


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

it looks like that wood landing could use some transition so you can get a better pump out of it.

oh, nevermind, somebody already said that...

but anyways, looks SICK. nice to see some fella's back in my hometown killin it!


----------

